
Why Do Men Harass Women? New Study Sheds Light on Motivations - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/06/15/532977361/why-do-men-harass-women-new-study-sheds-light-on-motivations
======
belorn
High unemployment rates, political instability, and [stress]. Seems similar to
any other form of crime. Social expectations, social economical problems,
followed by stress. This then lead to displaced violence.

So the question is then, why just men? How do the social expectation differ,
does social economical status effect men different than women, and how do
stress factors play out. Can we see difference in the way women and men do
displaced violence?

------
blackflame7000
Because while many boys are attracted to Women, not all have matured into men.

